# Diapers???



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

I have seen presents where someone gets diapers and the baby's name is printed on the back with a design. They come in baskets as gifts. 

Is this done via pad printing??

Thanks 
Kathleen

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I doubt pad printing is used. I have a small pad printer and I can't imagine the diapers would be sturdy enough. In pad printing the silicone pad actually makes contact with the surface it is printing and applies some pressure.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

No I don't think that method is used for this. I would say they are heat transfers. If each would be personalized with the baby's name you would have to use a method of printing that can be easily and affordably customized. Pad print ink is only good for 8-12 hours after mixing. And a separate plate would have to be made for each child. Too time consuming and too expensive to make it affordable, even as a gift.


----------



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't you think the heat would ruin the diaper? 
Scratching my head with how they are doing it 

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Are they disposable diapers or cotton diapers? Cotton diapers can take the heat. Disposables not so much, they would have to be printed with air drying ink so screen printed, or pad printed but that would be very expensive.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

They are disposable. I wonder if a permanent vinyl is used and the names are cut out of that. Here's an idea. Call up one of the companies and ask what the printing is made of. Tell them you would like to know if it is CPSIA compliant.


----------



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

They are disposal. I asked one of them but they just said printed. I'll call another company and ask. Thanks all 

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

So one of the companies just told me it's a water based paint. Does this give anyone more ideas?

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Done by hand maybe?....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Most important, are they CPSIA compliant? ?. Feds can be touchy on this


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Water based ink will air dry on paper and can be screen printed. How many of them are in a single gift pack?
And what are the prices?


----------

